

Why OpenStack is Ready for Success - cloudkick
http://cloud.gigaom.com/2010/08/16/why-openstack-is-ready-for-success/

======
pjhyett
I'm unbelievably biased working for GitHub, but the layout of Launchpad is
abhorrent. It took me almost 10 minutes to even figure out how to view any of
the OpenStack code.

I hope Canonical hires someone with some semblance of design and user
interaction if they're going to continue running that site.

~~~
jacobian
It's not just you, I promise. I find Launchpad's UI barely comprehensible at
best, and every time I have to use it I die a little inside. I haven't heard a
single good word about Launchpad from anyone outside of Canonical...

------
josephruscio
I appreciate the author acknowledging some of the hurdles and warning signs
that could portend against OpenStack's viability. There are currently an
impressive array of organizations pledging support, but talk is cheap. (Very
cool that patches are flowing in from some of them already.)

I think the most important signal is another serious provider stepping up
alongside of Rackspace with a compatible OpenStack offering. Until then, this
is just Rackspace's cloud implementation. Albeit a completely open one that
you could in theory replicate on your own hardware, but I imagine that option
would be small comfort to most people using IaaS clouds.

Still, it's awesome that they're trying to make it happen, and I'll be rooting
for them.

------
jacobian
I'd agree that OpenStack has the potential of being a Really Big Deal. They've
really got a killer contribution incentive: fix a big or write a good feature
and you'll get to use it on Rackspace's infrastructure (or anyone else who
hosts an OpenStack server cloud).

Right now that's just a theory, but if Rackspace actually gets it together to
have a fairly short release cycle for code to go from OpenStack trunk to
running on Rackspace they could really give AWS a run for their money. I loves
me some AWS, but having to deal with the typical vendor-client bug fix
relationship just blows. The carrot of being able to fix my own bugs would
likely make me kiss AWS goodbye for good.

~~~
jnoller
Agreed on all counts - but I think this goes much, much further then just
getting changes onto rackspace's infrastructure. I'm looking forward to the
hopeful rise of clouds adopting the stack rather then building their own :)

I got to blog about it on the company's blog too:
[http://www.nasuni.com/news/nasuni-blog/looking-at-
openstack-...](http://www.nasuni.com/news/nasuni-blog/looking-at-openstack-a-
rackspace-and-nasa-initiative/)

------
carson
Until there is an actual code drop for the OpenStack compute I'll see this all
as hype.

~~~
jacobian
The code's all there: see <https://code.launchpad.net/openstack>. "nova" is
the name of the compute component. As I said upthread I find Launchpad's UI
confusing, but I think [http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hudson-
openstack/nova/trunk/fil...](http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hudson-
openstack/nova/trunk/files) is the development trunk.

<http://github.com/openstack/nova> is a github mirror of the same code, I
think.

